# Yard completely overgrown with weeds, how can I remove that and get grass growing?



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

We just purchased a foreclosure here in Birmingham, AL that has a decent sized backyard...unfortunately it's almost completely covered in weeds or just has huge spots with no growth (just dirt).

So, I'm trying to figure out the best way to get rid of the weeds and grow a healthy lawn in its place.

Attached below are some pictures of my "situation." 

My goal here is to have as much usable lawn space as possible, but I understand I may need to get creative with some flower beds at the base of some of the trees (suggestions welcomed there as well).

So, any suggestions on what I should do to start addressing this?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not the best one to answer this--However---I know that weed--nasty to get rid of---

I think that you will end up having to kill every thing with Clean up or Round up---then till the entire yard and plant your new lawn and garden----Mike----


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I know that weed--nasty to get rid of---


How so?

Shpigford,
You do realize that growing grass in that much shade is going to be a challenge? That said, glyphosate would be the safest product to use around those trees. Check with your local seed supplier- Southern States, Tractor Supply, etc and see what is available locally. What kind of lawn do you want: something for kids, dogs; just for landscaping? I'm thinking you'll want something in the shade tolerant turf type tall fescues.

Edit:
PS
Do the strawberries have yellow or white blooms?


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

downunder said:


> What kind of lawn do you want: something for kids, dogs; just for landscaping?


Something for the kiddos to run around in, if possible.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the turf type fescues because they are a finer blade and very soft to walk on barefoot, which in my opinion is the ultimate test of a home lawn. The Rebel varieties have been reincarnated several times. I would go with a Rebel shade mix. Probablyl will run around $2-2.50 lb.


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

Will using Round Up (or something similar)...how long does it stick around?

For instance, if I douse the whole yard in the stuff to kill all the weeds and the till the entire yard and lay sod/seed plus plant stuff...do I have to worry about the Round Up kill that too?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> do I have to worry about the Round Up kill that too?


No. Roundup (glyphosate) is deactivated in the soil very readily. It will burn anything you get it directly on, but will not be absorbed by the roots of nearby desirable plants nor stay in the soil. With some herbicides, you have to be careful not to use them in the root zone of nearby plants but not with glyphosate.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

You may considering doing a little research on any chemical product before you decide to go with one. There is always some debate on safety, and it never hurts to look into something you will pour into the soil.

Sometimes it pays to get the rake out and go old school....

Here's an article that is pretty rational, contains sound safety advice and isn't full of doom and gloom retoric

http://www.for-wild.org/download/roundupmyth/roundupmyth.html


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Here's an article that is pretty rational, contains sound safety advice and isn't full of doom and gloom retoric


Actually, it is just a bunch of rhetoric without much practical information at all, IMO. The author has no stated credentials, just that she is the editor of a special interest publication. That said, the article confirms that there is a place for herbicides and that glyphosate is relatively safe compared to, "Many things that we use every day are dangerous, or even life-threatening in some circumstances: fire, boiling water, concentrated salt solutions."



> *It is possible to use glyphosate “safely.”*
> Yes. With what we know of the mode of action of glyphosate and its behavior in the environment this chemical may be of use to us with certain methods of application to individual plants:


 


> Most of our antibiotics (penicillin, tetracycline etc.,) exploit the _differences_ among the “illness-producing” and the beneficial biota. For instance, tetracycline interrupts the action of transfer RNA of the target disease organism and not of the rest of the cell wherein it resides. Through this action the illness-producing organism is stopped. A similar strategy may be necessary for the control of unwanted, disruptive plants – exploit the special characteristic of the organism we wish to eliminate. Whether it be garlic mustard or any other of a panoply of exotic invasives that have arrived on our shores.


So yes, I did waste my time reading the article, and I don't really think this is what the OP was asking.

And just to state the given, glyphosate is not poured into the soil. To do so would be a gross misuse of the product.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I knew i could count on an arguement from you!!

There is no shortage of articles on the web and in publications that discuss the potential dangers of most chemical products, Round-up is no exception. This article offers several safe handling techniques, so is very relevant if the OP decides to go that route ( his response indicated that he wasn't too familiar with the product). I could list countless articles on the topic, but most of us know how to use search engines, even if we can't always comprehend all the science in most of them.

I am simply saying that herbicides in general are potentially hazardous, and that often the facts don't present themselves for generations. The OP was asking how to get rid of the weeds, and I am simply offering an alternative, which is to manually remove them. This method is tried and true, and poses no threat to anyone, except possibly the risk of heart attack by tackling an area that large by hand. Chemicals are ALWAYS marketed as being effective and perfectly safe, but for some reason cancer rates continue to rise. It's never a waste of time to consider other points of view....


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

downunder said:


> PS
> Do the strawberries have yellow or white blooms?


Just noticed this. They have yellow blooms. Does that change anything?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Strawberries have differnet colored flowers, depending on variety, but most have 6 petals

EDIT: Looks kinda like yours

http://www.pbase.com/hjsteed/strawberry_flowers_plants


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe that the plant you pictured is not a strawberry-----I think that is a ground cover known as a "false strawberry"

I have been battling that weed for years----I think I right---Kill it all---Mike---

Google Image Result for http://www.sierrapotomac.org/W_Needham/Pictures/IndianStrawberry_DuchesneaIndica_BGoat_080602.jpg


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't tell the difference. I wonder what kind of fruit it will produce. If they do turn out to be wild strawberries that would not be a bad ground cover. My house has them growing on the shady side and they help with moisture control. The berries taste good when the ants don't get them first.:laughing:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

So we should not take nsaids for a headache, arthritis, back ache; cancer treatments, cholesterol medications, operate machinery, use electricity, fertilizers, or use indoor plumbing which pollutes our waterways, etc?
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## josephine (Sep 21, 2010)

*Ground cover*

What you call weeds is a nice-to-care-for ground cover. It probably would need a good hands-and-knees weeding twice a year if there is good rainfall. Also, it can handle some shade, but I don't know if it can handle the shade under those trees.
The trees are great. Building a wooden bench, that makes an octagon around each, is an idea. Potted Coleus or Impatiens could even go on some of the sitting area. 
Putting in a hedge of fruiting bushes or dwarf fruit trees always adds more value to a home than a lot of lawn does and takes up some room along the edges, or divides a large yard into two or more "rooms." Lawns are expensive and mostly practical as playing areas. For a walk, people like tree-lined areas, or beaches better than lawns. For picnics or just sitting int he breezes, the benches, and a flower or vegetable area, are more fun.
If the soil is somewhat toxic with sprays, add some zeolyte products. See DirtDoctor.com.
Whatever you decide, do not put in a bunch of permanent masonry structures in. A small patio with a nice outdoor grill could work, but first figure out how the sun moves during the course of the year. You local Extension Agent, look in the Yellow Pages of the phone book, can help. Nothing takes a much time to develop as a nut tree, so if you have any interests in that, consider that placement first, and consider pollination issues.
Really, grass is a non-productive are unless you need a volleyball area or have chickens. Even goats need a lot more than grass or hay.


----------

